# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صحيفة دعوى أبطال عقد بيع للتدليس

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صحيفة دعوى أبطال عقد بيع للتدليس**انه فى يوم .............الموافق .............الساعة ............. بناء على طلب السيد/ ............. ومهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ ............. المحامى الكائن ............. أنا ............. محضر محكمة ............. قد انتقلت الى محل أقامة : 
السيد/ ............. ومهنته ............. والمقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. مخاطبا ............. 
* *واعلنته بالاتى**بموجب عقد مؤرخ ............. اشترى الطالب من المعلن اليه السيارة رقم ............. نقل ............. ماركة ............. مورتور رقم ............. بثمن مقبوض قدره ............. وتضمن العقد أنها موديل سنه ............. وكان هيكلها الخارجى يدل على أنها موديل السنة سالفة البيان ثم تبين للطالب ثم تبين للطالب أنها من موديل سنه .............وهو أقدم من الموديل الذى أقر به المعلن اليه الا أنه الاخير ارتكب غشا وتدليسا للوقيعة بالطالب بأن لجأ التى أوحت الى الطالب بأنه يتعاقد على سيارة من موديل حديث وذلك بأن قام المعلن اليه بتزويد السيارة بقطع غيار لموديل حديث استبدالا للقطع الاصليه متمثله فى ............. مما يوحى بحداثه السيارة وقد أدى هذا التدليس الى ابرام الطالب العقد مع المعلن اليه .
وإذ أقام الطالب الدعوى رقم ............. لسنه ............. مستعجل ............. باثبات حالة السيارة وخلص الخبير الذى ندبته المحكمة لهذا الغرض الى أن عقد البيع الذى أبرمه الطالب مع المعلن اليه عن سيارة النزاع تضمن أنها ماركة ............. موتور رقم ............. موديل سنة ............. وبمعاينتها تبين أنها موديل سنة ............. الا أن الاجزاء الخارجية لها خاصة بموديل أحدث متعلق بسنه ............. وأن فرق الثمن بين الموديلين هو مبلغ ............. جنية فقط ............. بسعر السوق وقت المعاينة . 
ولما كانت المادة 125 من القانون المدنى تجيز ابطال العقد للتدليس إذا كانت الحيل التى لجأ اليها أحد المتعاقدين من الجسامة بحيث لولاها لما أبرم الطرف الثانى العقد وكان الثابت من تقرير خبير اثبات الحالة هو المهندس الفنى بادارة المرور أن السيارة المبيعة موديل سنه ............. بينما اجزاؤها الظاهرة فقط من موديل سنه ............. فأن تلك الحيله تكون من الجسامه ولو كان الطالب قد تبينها لما أبرم العقد وهو ما يتوافر معه شروط ابطال هذا العقد . 
ويركن الطالب فى اثبات دعواه الى تقرير خبير اثبات الحالة المودع فى الدعوى رقم ............. لسنه ............. مستعجل ............. التى يتعين ضمنها باعتبارها قد رفعت لاعداد دليل الدعوى الماثلة . 
* *بناء عليه**أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخة الى محل اقامة المعلن اليه واعلنته بصورة من هذا وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ............. الدائرة ............. الكائن بمقرها بشارع ............. وذلك بجلستها المنعقدة علنا فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. الساعة ............. ليسمع الحكم عليه بابطال عقد البيع المؤرخ ............. وبرد الثمن المقبوض وقدره ............. جنيه مع الزامه المصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه وشمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة . 
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق , ولاجل العلم .. 		*

----------

